# Moving from India to Canada



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi 

I am a software professional with 6 years of experience (BI technologies) and my wife has done masters in Pharmacy with 2 years of experience in regularity.

My wife’s relative (her Mother’s Brother) is a permanent resident of Canada. He is staying in Canada with his family for more than 25 years. He is doing his business. 

Now we (myself and my wife) are willing to migrate Canada.

So what type of visa do we require? Also is there any chance to get work permit if our relatives gives the sponsorship?

Sorry I am new to this forum and I do not have any idea about visa and work permit types for Canada. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

benetfernandes said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a software professional with 6 years of experience (BI technologies) and my wife has done masters in Pharmacy with 2 years of experience in regularity.
> 
> ...


You can shift there with a Visa. 
You can see all the procedures here 
 Immigration lawyers


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

A more appropriate starting point is the official website of Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC), Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - International 

It is well-written and will give you all the information you need to get started. After a thorough reading of its contents, you should of course feel free to come back here to ask any questions you may still have. 

If you are reasonably detail-oriented, there should be no need to use a lawyer for the immigration process. Many, if not most, of the Forum members have managed the process on their own. You just need to be certain you meet the requirements set forth on the CIC site and take the time to understand what information you need to provide.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your wife's relatives cannot sponsor you.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you should go for direct PR as a skilled profesional. You and your wife just require is IELTS and that's all.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dipen Patel said:


> I think you should go for direct PR as a skilled profesional. You and your wife just require is IELTS and that's all.


And you know this how?


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> And you know this how?


We indians have to give IELTS exams to study abroad


----------

